# Keel Guard



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

SC Skinny said:


> Are they worth it


Nope.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Agreed I would not put one on.

also my oyster rash is further back on the boat not the bow.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Well, I've been pleased with mine. I like it for the protection from the keel roller while loading on the trailer and beaching the skiff


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

I don't know how it will hold up against oysters. I put mine on to protect the keel when beaching.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

It’s not for oysters, as stated above sandbars, loading etc.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

I've been told by many that the stick on guards just don't last...

This reminds me that I need to call the local Line-X shop and see if they do marine keel guards. Don't quote me on this, but I believe not all Line-X facilities offer a marine coating. Anyone know more?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

SC Skinny said:


> I have been debating on installing on Keel guard on the new skiff. Lots of oysters around us. Are they worth it and do they work? Your opinions are much appreciated


The keel guard most boats have are only helpful for protecting hull damage at the bow area.

So if you frequently beach your boat on a bank, sand bar, oyster bar, rock bar, or have trouble driving on your trailer then maybe a keel guard would be good for your skiff.

Oyster rash on most skiffs is along the sides and bottom of the stern half of the boat.


----------



## Chad Cohn (Mar 8, 2018)

I did a DIY keel guard using Herculiner. I was able to take the entire underside of the boat. While it is not a perfect solution it took care of some rash that was on the boat when I purchased it (was told the boat was used during Harvey). Nice thing about Herculiner is you can add more to the existing section without having to do a lot of prep work. Initially I cleaned the section, sanded (rough grit), cleaned again, acetoned it and then applied the liner. Like anything with oysters it doesn't stop the scratching but it acts as a barrier before it really digs into the hull. Again, not perfect but it works for me pretty good. I'm actually getting ready to add some more and do a few touch ups.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Copahee Hound said:


> I've been told by many that the stick on guards just don't last...
> 
> This reminds me that I need to call the local Line-X shop and see if they do marine keel guards. Don't quote me on this, but I believe not all Line-X facilities offer a marine coating. Anyone know more?


True, not all LineX shops do the color matched spray on keel guard. From what I've read, the technique is different and I think it requires some different spray nozzles as well. Been a while since I looked at it. Having it sprayed on my new boat at the factory. Best to call the local shop.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

Search the net.....lots of chat about keel guard.....mostly negative


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

I'm interested in having my local Line-X dealer install their Keel guard, my skiffs keel has seen some damage from oyster beds and beaching. To fix the gelcoat it will cost me around $200 and for the keel guard install $250, I wanted to hear pros and cons from people that have installed this line-x guard.


----------



## Tautog166 (Jul 7, 2018)

elsillo said:


> I'm interested in having my local Line-X dealer install their Keel guard, my skiffs keel has seen some damage from oyster beds and beaching. To fix the gelcoat it will cost me around $200 and for the keel guard install $250, I wanted to hear pros and cons from people that have installed this line-x guard.


If I had it close by I would have gone with line-x. Much better looking. No danger of peeling.

That being said I put a keelguard on my heron 18 and it’s held up just fine for over a year now. I did seal the edge with fast cure 4200. No peeling so far.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

elsillo said:


> I'm interested in having my local Line-X dealer install their Keel guard, my skiffs keel has seen some damage from oyster beds and beaching. To fix the gelcoat it will cost me around $200 and for the keel guard install $250, I wanted to hear pros and cons from people that have installed this line-x guard.


before you pay money wet sand and buff those scratches, I’d bet a decent bit will go away. Once you run out of gel coat to sand through put a guard on it.


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

I’ve seen the Line-X keel guards that East Cape has done. They look pretty slick. I plan to have one done on my home build but wonder if the best time to have it done is different on a painted hull vs gelcoat hull from a mold. Would having it sprayed over hull paint make it prone to coming off vs gelcoat which is chemically bonded to the glass. ??


----------

